# sink tip recommendation on 5 weight



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a redington 9 ft 5 weight classic trout rod. I have a Scientific angler wet tip expres sink tip line, 24 ft of sink, 30 foot head, 200 grain. Will this work on a 5 wt rod (line package recommends it for a 6 to 7 weight rod)? I will be using it for streamer fishing both on the big walnut for local species and on the mad river when I can get there.

If this line is not appropriate, what does anyone think would be a good all around sink tip for both warm water streams and the mad river?


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

The redington you speak of is a moderate action I believe.......24ft sink tip.....rated for a 6 or a 7 wt........I dont believe you will find casting that on that 5wt very ......comfortable or efficient.......for a 5 wt I use a Jim teenyy mini tip......or a intermidate tip......I also use a fast rod a cabelas LSi......Ive never casted a 24ft head....but I myself would reserve that for a hot rod fast action 7wt........a 5wt is fine for the mad as the casting distances or under 50ft ..99% of the time......I use the 5ft mini tip and fish clouser with extra small lead eyes with no trouble....I have started to make the switch to faster rods the last couple yrs and find them better for streamer fishing while I like a slower rod for nymphing......


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the advice-seems very sound and about what I was thinking-I think I will purchase a scientific angler professional sink tip for this application-Mad River out fitters is doing a 15% off on line purchases during fathers day.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

for your 5wt I would recommend the Jim Teeny mini tip.......it is a 5ft tip and it casts very well....since you have a moderate action rod....that is the line I would use.....I myself fish sink tips alot....and they can be alittle hard to cast on the slower rods.....I use a cabela SLi 5wt with is a faster action rod but I still dont believe I would want a 10ft tip line on it......I use 10ft tips on my 7wt rod and fish it with a 6wt line......


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Flymaker said:


> for your 5wt I would recommend the Jim Teeny mini tip.......it is a 5ft tip and it casts very well....since you have a moderate action rod....that is the line I would use.....I myself fish sink tips alot....and they can be alittle hard to cast on the slower rods.....I use a cabela SLi 5wt with is a faster action rod but I still dont believe I would want a 10ft tip line on it......I use 10ft tips on my 7wt rod and fish it with a 6wt line......


Do you just put these on the front of a normal WFF line?


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

kingofamberley said:


> Do you just put these on the front of a normal WFF line?





No these are a whole line with the first 5 - 10 ft sinking....


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Flymaker said:


> No these are a whole line with the first 5 - 10 ft sinking....


Cool thanks. I just ask because when I was at Cabelas last they had 30 ft sinking tips that you loop on to the front of a floating line. The salesman steered me away from those, saying that they would overload my rod, and directed me to the (much cheaper) sinking poly leaders. A 5 ft tip looped on to the front sounds like to would work better.


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks again for the advice flymaker-I think down the road I will get the Jim Teeny for it. I took a look at all my rod actions and this rod seems is definitely "medium" as the name of the rod "classic trout" would seem to apply. My other rods are medium fast to fast. I am going to fish the scientific angler sink tip for now and down the road look at the Teeny. Again, good advice and I got me inquisitive about rod actions.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

gahannafly said:


> Thanks again for the advice flymaker-I think down the road I will get the Jim Teeny for it. I took a look at all my rod actions and this rod seems is definitely "medium" as the name of the rod "classic trout" would seem to apply. My other rods are medium fast to fast. I am going to fish the scientific angler sink tip for now and down the road look at the Teeny. Again, good advice and I got me inquisitive about rod actions.


You can fish a sink tip on slower rods.......I use a intermidate tip on one of my 6wts thats pretty slow.....I have also under lined this rod using the 5wt JT line and I did well enought to get the job done......when you fish a sink tip try to limit false casting.....if you need a 50ft cast load the rod with 30-40ft of line and shoot the remainder......I dont try to make long csts with any sink tip.....60 or so ft is about all I'll go .....a faster rod also has the advantage of mending the floating portion of the line better......Ive been fly fishing along time so I have aquired enough rods to cover everything I need to do ....


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Long sinking tip: fishing still water form boat or big river fishing
Short sinking tip: smaller river fishing or still water bank fishing


----------

